# Horse picture contest!



## princessbroccoli98 (Jan 1, 2012)

this is a horse picture contest....you dont really win anything but you get a chance to see other peoples pictures=) there will be 1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9.10 places=) you may post up to 2 pictures=) have fun!!! thanks!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is my entry


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

No category? Any picture is ok ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Awh well. Here are my entries.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

...^Dude^... Unreal photos. The one of him bowing with the flag on him is so... patriotic, so simple and beautiful.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

That is AMAZING!!!


----------



## princessbroccoli98 (Jan 1, 2012)

LOVE the Pictures everybody!!! the contest ends on january 5th=) keeping on posting=)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures all of you


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Rissa, LOVE the Sunflower photo, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is a picture of a horse I took


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

uuuum not to be all corny and stuff but you literally made 3 big army guys get teary eyed with that photo of the horse bowing with the flag when i showed it to them


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's my entry.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> uuuum not to be all corny and stuff but you literally made 3 big army guys get teary eyed with that photo of the horse bowing with the flag when i showed it to them


I think that's great! That they were moved.  Kee's owner's husband is a Veteran. He likes these photos too.


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm assuming we can post more then one entry, right? If so I'm adding more entries.[:


----------



## Easter (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's my entry! I got lucky that day  I just love that picture.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Arg it didn't post!! Let me try again! :evil:


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

There got it!


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

Woaah was gonna add one but mabey not after seeing how good they were!!  xx


----------



## princessbroccoli98 (Jan 1, 2012)

horse97 said:


> Woaah was gonna add one but mabey not after seeing how good they were!!  xx




_*NO!!!!!!! please post your pictures!! as many as you like!! it doesn't matter how good the others are....don't be intimidated!!!!!!*_ please put your pictures on!!


----------



## princessbroccoli98 (Jan 1, 2012)

Changed my mind.....there will only be first seccond and Third and fourth places! =) please post as many pics as you want=)


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

joe sleeping


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Ringo in the pasture









Before our ride


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha Rissa i just showed it to my 1sgt and C.O. and they both went nuts over them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> Haha Rissa i just showed it to my 1sgt and C.O. and they both went nuts over them
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Tell them I sell these as prints! Would look great in any home or office!! 

I am trying to save up to get a new camera, I have a great lens but a crummy old old old out of date camera and need to upgrade so I can do more and better photos for this coming year!


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

When does the contest end?


----------



## princessbroccoli98 (Jan 1, 2012)

xxGallopxx said:


> When does the contest end?



_*January 5th....i can make it longer if you like=)*_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My cousin's arabian gelding








moments after birth May 28, 2011 








Mother and daughter May 28, 2011








July 4, 2011

*Now for a comical photo sequence*








just to show the beauty of a perfect launch over logs (and no, I have never had a single jumping lesson my entire life -not that it would have helped any with this idiot rocket launcher...)







the landing only gets worse after that... this was his frequent jumping style. Once jumped a 5' rail from a standstill, forced himself over a solid 6' roundpen to get out (needed some vet care afterwards), and another time he attempted to jump the hitching rail that he was tied to for no apparent reason. Really wish my mom had taken a photo of that before saving him from further embarrassment :rofl:

Edit: he did all those "spectacular" jumps BEFORE this sequence of me jumping him over logs. He loved to jump, took any opprotunity to express his desire to leap over any object... puddle, small branch, trickle of a stream, dip in the ground, you name it and he would jump in aweful form to clear it... mostly from a stand still or walk *rolls eyes*


----------



## princessbroccoli98 (Jan 1, 2012)

1:Rissa- Beautiful Pictures=)
2: Derry-girl:Just adorable!
3:sunnydraco: great pics=)loved the one of the mare and foal=)
4:dark intentions:wonderful pictures=)
5:ringosmama: love your pic and horse-so beautiful=)


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Pretty horses


----------

